# برنامج او جدول صيانة لورشة ( تشغيل وتشكيل معادن ) .... لو سمحتم



## على الشاعر (1 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
برجاء من الاخوه الافاضل من يمتلك برنامج او جدول صيانة لورشة ( تشغيل وتشكيل معادن )
بها مخارط ومقاشط وفرايز ومثاقيب ومكابس ولحام ..... ان يرفعه لنا للفائده .
شكرا لكم
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ,,,​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)

ياجماعة حد يرد علينا 

جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (4 أغسطس 2010)

دى ملفات عن الصيانة والتخطيط يارب تفيد
موجودة فى المرفقات


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ahmed20500 (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------

